# Recommendation for well irrigation



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

My wifes co worker needs some help with her well. any recommendation would be appreciated


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I am assuming she already has one ? Is it not getting any water ? Sometimes algae forms on it and blocks the screen try taking lose and turning it with a pipe wrench but be careful . One way will loosen it from the screen the other will turn pipe all the way down. I am no expert but that's what my father in law does . I have never had a problem with mine


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Doug Merritt 390.3111


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Well service must be booming. I have tried for 3 months now to get a well put in at my house. Every person I called either tells me up front they cannot get to me or they state they will come by and look at the job and never call back. I have tried 5 different wells drilling companies and I have about had it. And people say we are in a recession.....


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

feelin' wright said:


> Well service must be booming. I have tried for 3 months now to get a well put in at my house. Every person I called either tells me up front they cannot get to me or they state they will come by and look at the job and never call back. I have tried 5 different wells drilling companies and I have about had it. And people say we are in a recession.....


Give me a call! Bruce Daily 777-0906


----------

